# Hardcastle Pipe



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Got my first and only, Hardcastle pipe from Iwan Ries. It was $32.00. It is a Royal Bruyere. I purchased it because of the info on this forum, a Dunhill second. I was amazed by the quality of the pipe and how it felt. I found a flaw, look like a gouge on the shank. The fit was perfect, the cosmetics were flawed. I have not broken it in, but the initial smoke (no pre smoked bowl) was first rate and it had a great draw. The stem is really great and well make. I wish I had know about Hardcastle earlier.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, those are nice! Sometimes the flaws on them are not self-evident and you have to look closely. Even so, it should smoke great, particularly since the flaw is not on the bowl. BTW, I think Dunhill discards pipes that are too seriously flawed in the drilling so a Hardcastle might look rough but it should always smoke fine. 

Happy puffing!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I wanna see...I wanna see.....got a pic?


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

A hardcastle was one of my first estate purchases. Still love it and smoke great. Enjoy!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Darn you guys...something's tugging on my wallet...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

We try to keep the really good deals quiet. I have a few Hardcastles, one of which the shank is off-center of the bowl. Its obvious once you see it the first time. Welcome to the Hardcastle club!


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Yeah, those are nice! Sometimes the flaws on them are not self-evident and you have to look closely. Even so, it should smoke great, particularly since the flaw is not on the bowl. BTW, I think Dunhill discards pipes that are too seriously flawed in the drilling so a Hardcastle might look rough but it should always smoke fine.
> 
> Happy puffing!


The flaws on this pipe are obvious. I will send a picture. HOWEVER, it is a good smoker. I have spent a lot more for pipes that never smoke as well, and this one is not broken in yet. The bowl itself was perfect, no stain, nothing but a nice bowl. Wish I had know about these earlier.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

This is the estate I found on Ebay while deployed....I think I paid $10. Traveled all over Afghanistan with me. Great smoker and easily fit in a pouch. I have shined up the band since I returned home, but is still has some character marks.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> Got my first and only, Hardcastle pipe from Iwan Ries. It was $32.00. It is a Royal Bruyere. I purchased it because of the info on this forum, a Dunhill second. I was amazed by the quality of the pipe and how it felt. I found a flaw, look like a gouge on the shank. The fit was perfect, the cosmetics were flawed. I have not broken it in, but the initial smoke (no pre smoked bowl) was first rate and it had a great draw. The stem is really great and well make. I wish I had known about Hardcastle earlier.


One day I will learn to spell correctly (know) vs (known)


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

afilter said:


> This is the estate I found on Ebay while deployed....I think I paid $10. Traveled all over Afghanistan with me. Great smoker and easily fit in a pouch. I have shined up the band since I returned home, but is still has some character marks.


Nice looking pipe. Since you had it with you while deployed I'm sure it's a very special pipe to you.

Oh and thank you for your service!


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Hendu3270 said:


> Nice looking pipe. Since you had it with you while deployed I'm sure it's a very special pipe to you.
> 
> Oh and thank you for your service!


Thanks, with the exception of the one pipe I bought as a welcome home gift for myself all my pipes were aquired while I was deployed. No USO tours or much to do for free time where I was.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

OK,

Here it is my $32.00 Hardcastle. The pipe cost less than the tobacco behind it.


----------



## jamesstew (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry double-post


----------



## jamesstew (Jul 26, 2009)

Greetings all, I've been lurking around for a while and decided to make my first post. I just wanted to comment on Hardcastle pipes; I've got the exact same one OP showed in his picture. I was hesitant to buy this one because of the price but it is absolutely one of my best smokers surpassing my savs. The grain is flawless but there are some marks on it that look like they were from being held in a vice. Regardless it has smoked wonderfully from the first bowl and I'll likely be adding some more Hardcastles in the future.


----------



## Number 38 (Dec 5, 2012)

A newbie here, I have some interest in Hardcastle's :












Click on photos to enlarge.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

A note about Hardcastle (and Parker) pipes: There were times when each were Dunhill "seconds". But it's usually impossible to identify whether any one pipe was a Dunhill, or made separately by one of these makers. 
On Parkers, there are some from certain years that actually have Dunhill date codes on them.
I don't believe there's any way to date a Hardcastle, based on nomenclature.

. . .none of that is meant to discourage people who own (or soon will!) either of these brands. 
My favorite brand-name pipe is a Parker that I doubt was from the Dunhil era. It's probably from the 70s, and has no date code.
Also I have an awesome craggy-blast Hardcastle that smokes beautifully. 
I've sold or traded dozens of "nicer" pipes, but I hang on to these brands--there's just something about Hardcastle and Parker engineering that I like.

If you like the idea of seconds from famous brands, take a look at: Pipe Lines and Seconds

And, as one last (trick or) treat: Do some homework on pipe shops that were popular in the 40s - 70s. 
- Georgetown Pipes, depending on the name and era, could be GBDs, Charatans, or reject-basket pipes from no-name makers!
- I can think of at least two others (aside from Tinder Box, which is listed in the article linked), who got their "shop" pipes from high-end pipe manufacturers. Good luck!


----------

